# Feeding turkey pellets & corn



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Somewhere I read about feeding17% turkey pellets & corn. Anybody out there doin this & how successful raisin babies. Ross


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I used regualr pigeon pellets and the babies did grow quicker and healthier with the parents eating it and feeding it. I think it was 16% protein. some racing folks actually use fish feed or aquamax fish pellets in a seperate crock in the nest box and have had good results with it. It is real high in protein though, 22% i think, so a little goes a long way.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pellets & corn*

Yeah .... 10-4 on pigeon pellets fed only before worked well lost the odd baby & adult at feeding time due to choking I think. Right now looking to cut costs without hurting birds. Now feeding Heritage show bird breeder & ace pellets great stuff but costly & then each pen leaves different seeds behind & at baby time can't starve to make th clean up all or babies suffer. Have doves , chickens & 2 pr pigeons on corn & turkey finish pellets babies 2wks old doin fine. Time will tell. Any suggestions? Ross


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ross Howard said:


> Yeah .... 10-4 on pigeon pellets fed only before worked well lost the odd baby & adult at feeding time due to choking I think. Right now looking to cut costs without hurting birds. Now feeding Heritage show bird breeder & ace pellets great stuff but costly & then each pen leaves different seeds behind & at baby time can't starve to make th clean up all or babies suffer. Have doves , chickens & 2 pr pigeons on corn & turkey finish pellets babies 2wks old doin fine. Time will tell. Any suggestions? Ross


well if babies doing well, stick with it!, always put your birds first and you can't go wrong.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm feeding my old birds a mixture of whole corn and layer pellets (chicken)


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pellets*

What about young?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Ross Howard said:


> What about young?


I feed my birds a 1/2 pellets half grain mixture and have yet to have a problem even with my tipplers which are a smaller breed then homers ...


----------

